# Medieval magrebii music i have some stuff what is yours?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

yep , i got some here and there , because some folks dont know history geopolitic, see magreb was invaded by aanother religion the local inhabitant turn to islam,im not saying islam is a good or a bad thing the place is futile i wont speculate on this, but affored menttion peoples, that live in magreb and were absorb by arabo muslim world like *Kabyle *of algeria hmm. what about it folks...

:tiphat:

I find ancient arabic music groovy(medieval era)
European were more conservative more stiff in rythm we all know this.
And as a gourmet i like all sort of ancient lore music, because im ancien
in spirit.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah it is groovy and gave Zappa the idea for Chunga's Revenge opening track Transylvania Boogie


----------

